# Upload (Amazon Prime) (spoilers)



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I was really looking forward to this and after watching the first episode I'm unsure. I liked the premise a lot, but something about the production seemed a bit "Hallmark Channel Movie" to me.

Seeing him discover aspects/gadgets/customs of the resort(?) was fun. I hope there's more of that. And they made it pretty obvious that there was foul play involved in his accident, so that will unfold.

Cautiously optimistic for a light piece of entertainment.


----------



## TataBeha (Nov 5, 2019)

So Yeah, Im addicted. S.O. and I binged 5 Episodes last night after catching one commercial.
5!!!!!! 
Lol, Thanks, now I DO see a "Hallmark Channel" movie vibe with the shooting, but that may be to keep a Lighter aspect of it, since its supposed to have a comical side as well.

Im trying not to binge entire season in 2 evenings, but We're really enjoying it. Has a Black Mirror tone to it


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I really wanted to like it but, given the pedigree I expected something very different. Not saying I hate it but I certainly don't love it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I watched 3 more and, despite the HMC vibe, I'm in. I want to learn about the nefarious plot.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

So when the plump, big-glasses "detective" showed up it was just a matter of time before she was killed off; that was inevitable. I guess Nora will have to take up the case.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Finished it this morning. I enjoyed the last few episodes more. Unexpected twist at the end.


----------



## TataBeha (Nov 5, 2019)

wprager said:


> Finished it this morning. I enjoyed the last few episodes more. Unexpected twist at the end.


Yes We finished it as well! Really great cliff hanger ending. Hope Season 2 will be just as Great if not better. And yes, def unexpected Twist at the end!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm 2 episodes in and Robbie Amell could be Stephen's brother rather than his cousin. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Who is "Stephen"? I'd say Amell looks like a taller, younger Tom Cruise.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> Who is "Stephen"? I'd say Amell looks like a taller, younger Tom Cruise.


Stephen Amell was on Arrow.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I have seen the commercials for this on this TV.. It strikes me as looking a lot like "The Good Place"

Is it? or is it not really the same thing?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I have seen the commercials for this on this TV.. It strikes me as looking a lot like "The Good Place"
> 
> Is it? or is it not really the same thing?


Similar, but not.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Stephen Amell was on Arrow.


Ah, gotcha. I guess I have to know my Amells. I thought Robbie Amell was this one and Stephen was another actor or character on the show.

Edit:I also have to learn the difference between The Flash and Arrow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I have seen the commercials for this on this TV.. It strikes me as looking a lot like "The Good Place"
> 
> Is it? or is it not really the same thing?


Not. I wouldn't even say similar. It's a completely different kind of story, involving completely different themes.

Tonally, it's kind of odd...it's shot scene-to-scene almost like a sit-com, but the main story arc running through the show is quite serious. I think it mostly succeeds at walking the line between romantic comedy and murder-mystery drama, but if you're determined to have one or the other I suspect you will be pretty disappointed.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Thanks for the feed back, Rob and Gunny.

I was gonna watch anyway, but was sort of curious what to expect. I loved loved loved The Good Place. (Janet!!!)


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

We are enjoying it a lot. The unexpected gags they come up with sometimes make us burst out laughing.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't expect it to be either P&R or TGP and you will likely enjoy it.

Here's a weird comparison: Defending Your Life meets Minority Report meets Pushing Daisies.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Finished the season. As I said above, I really like the story, twists, etc. and I'll definitely watch the next season.

But the "look" of it still just seems so odd to me.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

wprager said:


> Ah, gotcha. I guess I have to know my Amells. I thought Robbie Amell was this one and Stephen was another actor or character on the show.
> 
> Edit:I also have to learn the difference between The Flash and Arrow.


You should watch the movie "Code 8".


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ok.. so... I watched the first episode.. The base premise of Uploading is interesting and not exactly what I expected

You have to upload BEFORE you die. The main character is awake and conscious and talking. He's inured (punctured lung) but nothing that seems life threatening that can't be handled.. But he choses to basically off himself? Was it because he just couldn't handle the girlfriend?

I like how he got injured.. The self driving vehicle. Plowed into the back of a stopped vehicle with flashing lights. hehe.. I guess they still haven't figured that out. 

Will we get more gilmpses of the other companies that offer upload services? We get teased with one from Panera (the breakfast/coffee/sandwich place!!), but that's it.. I wonder what the budget ones are like. Are you living in a Residence Inn some place in rural Iowa?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Everything you raised gets addressed eventually.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I loved Mr. Choke and his "get me an Arnold Palmer". But the uploaded guy must by now (I'm only a few episodes in} realize he's an idiot. Her not giving the password to buy a coke should have been a clue. And apparently he will forever be 20 something while she gets old and haglike before uploading?
Kind of fun though. Again, Choke is the smart one, "Oh, so you were murdered." or something like that. Yup.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

efilippi said:


> I loved Mr. Choke and his "get me an Arnold Palmer". But the uploaded guy must by now (I'm only a few episodes in} realize he's an idiot. Her not giving the password to buy a coke should have been a clue. And apparently he will forever be 20 something while she gets old and haglike before uploading?
> Kind of fun though. Again, Choke is the smart one, "Oh, so you were murdered." or something like that. Yup.


Choak, I believe.

And keep watching for some of the other stuff. I know this is a spoiler thread but we (so far) have been careful to not reveal the details of the twist at the end.

Edit: I could have sworn my captions said "Choak" or "Choake" but I've now seen "Choke" in other places.

Edit2: IMDB has "Choak".


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Love the comedy. Love the mystery. Love the class differentiation theme.

Hate that it ended so suddenly.

Damn you to hell; Amazon!

Edit: I meant Burn in hell.


Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Damn.... I liked this a whole lot more than I thought i would. I burned through the whole thing in a day. I have to say I wasn't expecting that ending. X-Files CSM as Choak was great casting.

A few thoughts on the season.

I'd have liked a bit more of seeing Dylan and finding out why his parents won't let him grow up. 
I'd like to see more of the grey market.

His Icon tool is interesting, I wonder if he could use it to change the parameters in his 2GB room without incurring costs or even change his source code to bypass the data limits. It does have the potential be become a Deus Ex Machina like the Doctor's Sonic Screwdriver. But I hope the writers are smart enough to avoid that trope.

Here's an interesting article discussing the last episode and possibilities for season 2.

Amazon's Upload Ending Explained By The Cast And Creator


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

And a pretty decent review: Amazon Prime's Upload Will Make You Think About Your Own Digital Afterlife


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

I've only watched the 1st three episodes so I haven't read this thread past the first couple of posts.

So all this is only 13 years from now? Not that I can't look past it but why not just make it something like 75 years down the road. Kind of ridiculous to think all this would occur in the time it took to get here from 2007. 

Anyway, still in.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

jr461 said:


> I've only watched the 1st three episodes so I haven't read this thread past the first couple of posts.
> 
> So all this is only 13 years from now? Not that I can't look past it but why not just make it something like 75 years down the road. Kind of ridiculous to think all this would occur in the time it took to get here from 2007.
> 
> Anyway, still in.


Think about Netflix today and 2007. Or even broadband. Huge difference.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

teknikel said:


> Think about Netflix today and 2007. Or even broadband. Huge difference.


Fast streaming into our homes (with wires) has been very handy. As opposed to electric pod cars in apparent majority use, so advanced in their AI that there was universal shock concerning the possibility of a crash/failure. Or a chopped off head living in an avatar body in an eternal AI afterlife manned by a call center in Brooklyn. And those hand/holograph/invisible phones? All in the next 13 years?

Like I said, I can just look past it and try to enjoy the show but it just would have made more sense to me to project that stuff much further out (unless plot-wise they need that connection to the viewers' lifetimes, but I've only seen the first 3).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple of things didn't make sense to me. 

First of all, the downloading---the idea that they'd show that on "TV" is crazy. Of course it might not work and Oscar Meyer Intel wouldn't want to be associated with that kind of graphic failure.

And tied into that (and more important), if a person's memory are just data, then why would it be impossible to copy them? Nora had Nathan's on her ring drive, right? Then why would his mom walk around with the one-and-only copy of Nathan? And why would the downloaded guy be perma-dead? Seems like they should be able to make a copy of him before attempting the download...

For that matter, why would download guy want to download into a body that looked old like that? Why not a fit twenty-year-old version of himself?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> A couple of things didn't make sense to me.
> 
> First of all, the downloading---the idea that they'd show that on "TV" is crazy. Of course it might not work and Oscar Meyer Intel wouldn't want to be associated with that kind of graphic failure.
> 
> ...


I was also wondering why he was downloading into an ol version of himself instead of a younger one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm 2 episodes in and Robbie Amell could be Stephen's brother rather than his cousin. I'm loving it so far.


He reminds me of Kyle Chandler ("Early Edition")'s and Eddie McClintock ("Warehouse 13")'s hypothetical younger brother.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Amazon"s Upload TV Show Renewed For Season 2 Just One Week After Release


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> For that matter, why would download guy want to download into a body that looked old like that? Why not a fit twenty-year-old version of himself?


He was actually alive wasn't he. I may have missed something there.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

He had been uploaded (and was presumably killed in the process). He was getting downloaded into a new body, made from his own genetic material.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> A couple of things didn't make sense to me.
> 
> First of all, the downloading---the idea that they'd show that on "TV" is crazy. Of course it might not work and Oscar Meyer Intel wouldn't want to be associated with that kind of graphic failure.
> 
> ...


That was my complaint. If you can copy a person's memory, there should be a backup.

In spite of that, I'm looking forward to S2.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I enjoyed the show, but the last couple of episodes got kind of speechy, and I defiantly do not like how the "season" ended. I quoted season because I wasn't sure if that was an entire season, or if it's just half of a larger season. It wasn't even a cliffhanger, it stopped mid-story. I'm still looking forward to the next batch of episodes though.

I was debating with myself whether he was actually murdered since he killed himself. If death was inevitable, then I'm thinking yes, it's murder. But to prove that. IMHO obviously. And IAMAL. etc...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm only 4 episodes in, so I'm trying to to read the thread all that much. So far, the tone of the series feels a little like it's somewhere between "The Good Place" and the movie "Her," the one with Joaquin Phoenix. 

From "Her," it gets that sort of future techno-dystopian vibe.... that, plus the relationship between Nathan and Nora on this show feels a little bit to me like the relationship between Theodore and Samantha in "Her." 

And obviously, from "The Good Place," the idea that the "afterlife" is a little glitchy and not quite what people might expect.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

All I know is I would probably have to be on the 2 GB plan too


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Finished this over the weekend and I liked it. One of the things I thought was fun is how there is all this marketing and advertising to the dead, to the point where uploading just became another version of dystopian Amazon. And with no way to fast forward through the "commercials"!! The whole Taco Bell thing was over the top.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> All I know is I would probably have to be on the 2 GB plan too


This


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Unless you're rich enough so that your investments return enough interest to pay for Lakeview (+ amenities), it seems like everyone's going to run out of money since uploads aren't allowed to work.
Also, if people's fortunes are going towards their "afterlife", then that would cause vast upheavals in society regarding inherited money.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

teknikel said:


> Love the comedy. Love the mystery. Love the class differentiation theme.
> 
> Hate that it ended so suddenly.
> 
> ...


So much this! I binged the last half of the series this weekend and at the end I just went "Come on!!! Are you kidding me?". I felt like Amazon just got me hooked and then yanked it away.

Glad it got renewed, now I have a reason to continue. 

The whole just one download copy does seem a bit contrived. As well as downloads choosing to be old in their digital afterlife or even black and white? It's already been shown that they can edit avatars so making someone young should be trivial.

Sadly, I can certainly believe that it would get monetized so the poor will continue to get screwed even in a digital world where everything is basically "free" to simulate.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

ehusen said:


> Sadly, I can certainly believe that it would get monetized so the poor will continue to get screwed even in a digital world where everything is basically "free" to simulate.


Yup! "Heaven" is very expensive!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, is Nathan REALLY the bad guy? He just wanted the money? Who killed him? His business partner? Ingrid was messing with the car to set it to "protect occupant" mode? She's not in on his death? She uploaded to join him!! Kinda confused here on what I am supposed to think. I was thinking that that little "icon" he had to be able to "hack in" would somehow let him not use up his 2 GB.. But no.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> So, is Nathan REALLY the bad guy? He just wanted the money? Who killed him? His business partner? Ingrid was messing with the car to set it to "protect occupant" mode? She's not in on his death? She uploaded to join him!! Kinda confused here on what I am supposed to think.


Pretty much everybody in the show turned out to be more complicated than they seemed early on...


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> So, is Nathan REALLY the bad guy? He just wanted the money? Who killed him? His business partner? Ingrid was messing with the car to set it to "protect occupant" mode? She's not in on his death? She uploaded to join him!! Kinda confused here on what I am supposed to think. I was thinking that that little "icon" he had to be able to "hack in" would somehow let him not use up his 2 GB.. But no.


Can you say C L I F F H A N G E R? They threw a lot at the wall at the end; something will stick and start to sort it out next season.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Who killed him? His business partner?


My impression was that Ingrid's father killed him. Nathan sold his idea to the father, but the father didn't want to pay him. Ingrid saved Nathan against her father's wishes.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> So, is Nathan REALLY the bad guy? He just wanted the money? Who killed him? His business partner? Ingrid was messing with the car to set it to "protect occupant" mode? She's not in on his death? She uploaded to join him!! Kinda confused here on what I am supposed to think. I was thinking that that little "icon" he had to be able to "hack in" would somehow let him not use up his 2 GB.. But no.


My theory: we didn't see the end of the conversation between Nathan and Ingrid's father. After Nathan says "It would have to be a significant amount of money", both Nora and Nathan stopped watching the memory. I bet he then says something like "because I can't imagine any amount that would make me betray my partner". And Ingrid's dad had him killed.

(why Nathan wouldn't proceed past that part *in his own memory* I have no idea, but that's all I got)


----------



## mt1 (Dec 13, 2002)

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Enjoyed it. I think the bad guy memory is faked so he wouldn’t pursue it. 

Darn this virus! It may be a while before S2 is filmed. Maybe they can augment with CGI/animation and release earlier.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I just watched the final episode of Blacklist and it was about half real video and half that weird animation thing. I wouldn't want to watch a whole episode with the animation.

I agree upload was very entertaining.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Beryl said:


> Enjoyed it. I think the bad guy memory is faked so he wouldn't pursue it.
> 
> Darn this virus! It may be a while before S2 is filmed. Maybe they can augment with CGI/animation and release earlier.


All of Season 2 is Lakeview running on Horizen's backup servers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

(Actually, I don't "like" that at all, but... )


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I wonder if Ingrid basically got killed by her father as well and uploaded, maybe he implanted memories to make her think it was to be with Nathan?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

idk.

It seems to me that there's a world of difference between suppressing/corrupting memories (as was done with Nathan) and making up totally new memories.

If the bad guys had the ability to implant false memories, then why did they leave Nathan with those obvious gaps?
[QUOTE="Beryl, post: 12050900, member: 223641"I think the bad guy memory is faked so he wouldn't pursue it.[/QUOTE]Are you talking about the memory where Nathan agrees to sell his source code to Ingrid's father? Nathan didn't even have that memory---it was restored either by Nora or by being awake during the patch (I can't remember which----maybe someone's been messing with *my* memory!)


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

I like the actress who plays Nora.

Also, the guy who tried to kill Nora was really sloppy. He didn't even have a weapon until he took her kitchen knife?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

quit after 4 episodes. good first episode and went downhill each week


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

YMMV but, although I was not 100% in after the pilot or even after the first 2-3, I felt it got better toward the end of the 1st season and I'm definitely looking forward to S2.

It's not P&R but, to be fair, neither was P&R in S1.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I binged the whole thing yesterday. E1 didn't really grab me, but after E2 I was hooked.

I saw it listed as a comedy, maybe on YouTube, but I'd call it a drama with some humor. 

When the bomb went off and their digital images changed to 8 bit, I thought that was hilarious. 

Nora is really cute. Unexpected that IRL she used to play in Prince's band.

Gonna be a long wait for S2 I'd guess. See you all in 2022!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I was hooked from the start and loved it all the way through. I'm ready for season 2 already, but as noted it's going to be a while. Both Nora and Nathan were really likable (even considering Nathan's many faults).

I love the throwaway shot showing "Mr Caputo" sitting on top of a light fixture when they were decorating for the upgrade party.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> I binged the whole thing yesterday. E1 didn't really grab me, but after E2 I was hooked.
> 
> I saw it listed as a comedy, maybe on YouTube, but I'd call it a drama with some humor.
> 
> ...


wait, what? how long ago?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw that someone mentioned that it has been picked up for S2. Is there a date for it? Or is the covid stuff causing delays?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> wait, what? how long ago?


Andy Allo - Wikipedia

Allo's reputation as a musician led her to a role as a singer and guitarist in American musician Prince's band, The New Power Generation, in 2011.
She began writing with Prince while on tour, collaborating on three songs, "Superconductor", "The Calm" and "Long Gone", which appear on Allo's album, Superconductor.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

ehusen said:


> Sadly, I can certainly believe that it would get monetized so the poor will continue to get screwed even in a digital world where everything is basically "free" to simulate.


That's one of the things about the show that bothered me. Why would there be such a discrepancy between an expensive virtual realm like Lake View and a cheap one? It's not like in the real world where you are comparing a five star luxury resort and a Motel 6. It's all just code.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

gweempose said:


> That's one of the things about the show that bothered me. Why would there be such a discrepancy between an expensive virtual realm like Lake View and a cheap one? It's not like in the real world where you are comparing a five star luxury resort and a Motel 6. It's all just code.


This was addressed in the show. Nathan had the same problem, which is why he came up with the free solution. He even used the words "it's just code".


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

gweempose said:


> That's one of the things about the show that bothered me. Why would there be such a discrepancy between an expensive virtual realm like Lake View and a cheap one? It's not like in the real world where you are comparing a five star luxury resort and a Motel 6. It's all just code.


Well it probably happened where the first company locked in a semi-monopoly, got rich, then hired a bunch of lobbyists to enact government restrictions on just letting anyone sell digital afterlives. You know? Think of the digital children! We've got to make sure they are safe right?

So everyone probably has to buy licenses to market goods at a certain level, with existing corporations grandfathered in, of course.

Yeah, it's all just code. Code that is patented and copyrighted to ensure the highest prices possible. Welcome to capitalism...

This happens with software all the time today. Heck, someone tried to patent the friggin "press any key for help" concept. We've got patent trolls running amok.

That's why I actually find the part hard to believe is the actual "freeyond" company even being allowed to progress. Someone in power would seek to shut it down somehow. Look at all the challenges of open source code today. Looks like the freeyond concept is providing a framework/engine for the afterlife but you have to write all the other code yourself. Hopefully they aren't using Java...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And to a degree, it's a bandwidth issue...hence 2 GB (because that's all the bandwidth they can afford).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Bandwidth and CPU. Rendering all those parks vs a semi-dark room with almost no furniture. No AI attendant. Also, no license fees for the whole Harry Potter series.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Wondering about charging for services at differing levels because 'it's just code' makes me think of Tesla. Don't they ship cars with all kinds of code in them but only let people who pay more actually use it? I'm not saying it's wrong, just that paying extra for things people want is how it works. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> ... the downloading---the idea that they'd show that on "TV" is crazy.
> <snip>
> ... For that matter, why would download guy want to download into a body that looked old like that? Why not a fit twenty-year-old version of himself?


I recognized the "download guy" as Creed from "The Office".


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Wondering about charging for services at differing levels because 'it's just code' makes me think of Tesla. Don't they ship cars with all kinds of code in them but only let people who pay more actually use it? I'm not saying it's wrong, just that paying extra for things people want is how it works. Nothing wrong with that.


My argument wasn't that companies wouldn't try to charge more for extra perks or a nicer digital realm, it's that competition from other companies would help to level the playing field. Of course, this fails to take into account a company like Horizon being able to stop other companies from competing with them via patents, lobbying, etc ...


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

wprager said:


> Bandwidth and CPU. Rendering all those parks vs a semi-dark room with almost no furniture. No AI attendant. Also, no license fees for the whole Harry Potter series.


Obviously we cannot look too closely at the "science" of this whole thing. I mean even the 2GB limit seems silly. Heck my cheap as dirt cellphone plan comes with 3GB of data every month so the number seems a bit low even for the cheap end of stuff.

Also, why is it bandwidth anyway? Shouldn't these digital humans be "living" on a local server? All the information would be rendered locally and disk space is cheap.  The only bandwidth used would be communicating with other servers and the outside world.

Again, we just cannot try to rationalize the technology involved. It's easier for me to just pretend this is really a fantasy show not a scifi show. All the stuff is just "magic"


----------



## Paul Kwiatkowski (Jun 1, 2020)

I did enjoy the show, but I’m not a fan of cliffhanger ends to season. Nuggets are fine, but I feel like there was zero resolution to just about any plot line, just more things to digest.

I want to continue with these characters, but I fear the writers will lose me at some point.


----------



## Paul Kwiatkowski (Jun 1, 2020)

getreal said:


> I recognized the "download guy" as Creed from "The Office".


Y'know, I thought that looked like him but talked myself out of believing it was actually him. I've looked it up and see our old friend is back. I would have enjoyed him keeping his name again


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wprager said:


> YMMV but, although I was not 100% in after the pilot or even after the first 2-3, I felt it got better toward the end of the 1st season and I'm definitely looking forward to S2...


I'm with you; it definitely got better with each episode. Can't wait for S2.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

gweempose said:


> That's one of the things about the show that bothered me. Why would there be such a discrepancy between an expensive virtual realm like Lake View and a cheap one? It's not like in the real world where you are comparing a five star luxury resort and a Motel 6. It's all just code.


It's the comparison of my AT&T DSL service and a full, real Broadband.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

getreal said:


> I recognized the "download guy" as Creed from "The Office".


As that scene started I said to my husband that they should have gotten Creed because he looked so similar. Then we realized it was him!

We thoroughly enjoyed it and are totally in for S2.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> As that scene started I said to my husband that they should have gotten Creed because he looked so similar. Then we realized it was him!


Maybe he and Andy Allo talked between scenes about their respective rock star days.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> wait, what? how long ago?





Donbadabon said:


> Andy Allo - Wikipedia
> 
> Allo's reputation as a musician led her to a role as a singer and guitarist in American musician Prince's band, The New Power Generation, in 2011.
> She began writing with Prince while on tour, collaborating on three songs, "Superconductor", "The Calm" and "Long Gone", which appear on Allo's album, Superconductor.


Just finished this show so catching up on the thread.

I saw her perform with Prince a couple of times, once in a big arena show and once at a small nightclub show in Seattle with just a couple hundred people. She looked great, but pretty mediocre as a guitarist. He obviously hired her because she was his girlfriend.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I saw her perform with Prince a couple of times, once in a big arena show and once at a small nightclub show in Seattle with just a couple hundred people.


What an amazing experience to see Prince in such an intimate setting. I'm jealous!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Her voice is perfect for the role she is playing.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

It's funny, I saw her on Chicago Fire and thought she was cute but had no idea she had been Prince's guitarist. I only found out after she was on Upload. I really like her as an actress.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_Upload_ S2 premieres on 11 March


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> _Upload_ S2 premieres on 11 March


I was hoping it survived the pandemic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> I was hoping it survived the pandemic.


Maybe it didn't.

Maybe it died, and they had to upload its mind to Amazon.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked the first season, will be interesting in watching the continuation.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Somehow I thought it was canceled, and I was bummed because I REALLY liked this show. So now there's going to be a Season 2, woohoo!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

gchance said:


> Somehow I thought it was canceled, and I was bummed because I REALLY liked this show. So now there's going to be a Season 2, woohoo!


I had forgotten about it.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone watch Season 2 yet?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I did and enjoyed it but don’t like that it left less resolved than S1.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Only two episodes into season 2. I didn't want to burn through it all at once, especially with it being such a short season.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I did and enjoyed it but don’t like that it left less resolved than S1.


My thoughts exactly. We better get a Season 3.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Season 2 was a lot better than season 1 (and I thought season 1 was great). I had no idea it was only 7 episodes. It was really mad when I realized there was no "next" episode!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah, S2 started out kinda slow, but finished with a bang.


----------



## wprager61 (Jan 12, 2022)

Just finished yesterday. Felt short. Also felt like much more of a sci-fi show in a sitcom setting.


----------



## wprager61 (Jan 12, 2022)

Just noticed that my "joined" date is Jav. 12 2022? What the heck? I've been here a lot longer than that!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

wprager61 said:


> Just noticed that my "joined" date is Jav. 12 2022? What the heck? I've been here a lot longer than that!


Weird. I guess I got logged out of my account and then it logged me using my gmail profile instead of my actual/original one.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Finished this a few days ago. I really enjoyed it but I dont think it was as good as season 1. Liked the changeup at the end, hope it gets a season 3.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Beryl said:


> I did and enjoyed it but don’t like that it left less resolved than S1.


I didn't think that was possible. 

Since the ending of S1 left such a bad taste in my mouth I haven't been aggressive in watching S2. Now I think I might as well wait for S3.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I haven't started on S2 yet either. Partly haven't had time, but mostly because I don't like cliffhangers.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I finished it a couple days ago. It was too short, IMO. And quite different (not in a bad way) from S1.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Loved season two. There damn well better be a third season (not renewed yet). Many cliffhangers.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I felt like Season 2 was a bit rushed -- ten episodes or so of plot in seven -- I guess because of Covid? Not as good as S1 for me, but still worthwhile.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> I felt like Season 2 was a bit rushed -- ten episodes or so of plot in seven -- I guess because of Covid? Not as good as S1 for me, but still worthwhile.


That was my feeling as well. I think part of it is, for the first season we discovered all the interesting little tidbits about what it was like to be "uploaded" and this time we knew all that, so they had to come up with a compelling story within that. For the most part the story was pretty good, but it didn't have the same charm. And yeah, the rushed thing. Oh and the baby thing was just creepy!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

I just hated the way season 2 ended. It seemed very abrupt and anticlimactic. I actually thought maybe there were more unreleased episodes to come, but no, apparently not.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Totally hated the end also. It wasn't even a cliff hanger, it just stopped mid story.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Totally hated the end also. It wasn't even a cliff hanger, it just stopped mid story.


I think his body potentially rejecting the download was a cliff-hanger for me.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I think his body potentially rejecting the download was a cliff-hanger for me.


Downloaded guy is almost certainly going to die, IMHO, but the question is whether he'll accomplish his mission first. Also, there's the interesting possibility of him interacting with restored-from-backup guy.

Real life quibble: I strongly suspect that retina patterns are more due to development than genetics, such that a clone's retinas wouldn't actually match the original. Hmm... yeah:

"The network of blood vessels in the retina is not entirely genetically determined and thus even identical twins do not share a similar pattern." -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retinal_scan

Maybe they'll run into this on the show. Or maybe they'll ignore it.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> Totally hated the end also. It wasn't even a cliff hanger, it just stopped mid story.


To quote myself commenting on the end of season 1



oscarfish said:


> ... I wasn't sure if that was an entire season, or if it's just half of a larger season.* It wasn't even a cliffhanger, it stopped mid-story.* ...


Note that I have not actually watched season 2 so I don't know if this is the same situation as season 1, but I'm detecting a pattern.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ha! I thought season 1 ended fine but if you thought that then this is going to be a problem 🤣


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Finished Season 2 yesterday. Did not realize that it was a shorter season until I was ready to start Episode 7 and noticed it was the last one. I knew it would end on a cliffhanger, but that was more than a little abrupt. Lol

Almost missed the credits scene with Luke. A total throwaway, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

Renewed for season 3!!!









Upload Renewed for Season 3


Prime Video is hitting Upload on more episodes of the satirical sci-comedy, renewing the series for Season 3, TVLine has learned.




tvline.com


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I wonder when Season 3 will be. 2025?


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Covid delayed Season 2, so hopefully next year sometime.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

A few thoughts about the season, like all of us, I hated the ending. I was like that can't be it.

It definitely went in a direction that I wasn't expecting. Politics, really? Though I guess it's just another form of Gerrymandering.

Nice to see Evan from Royal Pains again.

I really think Ingrid has gone off the deep end however. Why is she so obsessed with Nathan?

I am glad Season 3 has been greenlit & I guess I will have to watch the credit scene with Luke.


----------

